

Blogger ate up a blog post - dknight
http://intosimple.blogspot.com/2011/11/new-blogger-ate-my-blog-post.html
The blog deleted was the one mentioned in http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3225055 , i.e. http://intosimple.blogspot.com/2011/11/decline-of-ubuntu.html
======
keithpeter
Original Poster should re-write the post. The second version is always better.

